# steering column swap



## 3GTOs (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a '65 Lemans that I would like to change the column shift steering column to a '67 Lemans/GTO floor shift column to get the benefit of the energy absorbing feature.

Would it fit?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The two places of possible interference are:
- where the column attaches to the "hanger bracket" that holds the column up. the '67 bracket is different than the '66 in its shape for this reason. I'd bet there will have to modifications to your original pedal hanger bracket.
- at the opening of the lower dash where the lower bowl abuts the opening. Believe it's larger on a '64 or '65. On a '66, it has the large dash bezel with the smaller radiused area for the column tube to tuck up against. A '64-66 column will fit properly, but a '67 column when used with a '66 dash bezel interferes in that area.

Wish could be of more help, if I had a '64 or '65 partscar in the line, could test fit a '67 style column.


----------

